# Old Truck Facebook Page



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I love old pickup/work trucks. Even though I grew up during the muscle care era in the late 60's, I've always preferred pickup trucks. As a teenager back in the late 60's, all the guys I knew with a new camaro, mustang, or firebird were punk-ass rich kids and Daddy had bought them that awesome car. All the old farmers around me that I admired/respected were MEN and they could actually teach me something useful, give me a job, and they all drove pickup trucks. Maybe they got me to relating driving a pickup truck to becoming a man. In fact, I've just realized I haven't actually owned a car since I got out of the Army 45 years ago, so there may be some validity to that thought....

I stay in touch with some of my oldest friends on Facebook and today I came across a picture of a really nice looking old pickup. When I clicked on it, it took me to a FB page that features nothing but old trucks. I loved it and thought I'd share with some guys on this Forum that seem to love old trucks also. Here's the link and a picture of an unusual truck that is posted on that FB page as a teaser to the rest of the content and it's something you don't see every day. I wonder if that 1929 Colorado "Special Permit" has expired.....
FB Old Truck Page

1929 Model A Concrete Mixer Truck


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Cool truck... Link don't work!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Cool truck... Link don't work!


Try it again .....

https://www.facebook.com/search/top?q=just old trucks



https://www.facebook.com/search/top?q=just%20old%20trucks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

That is a magic "A", I wonder if they added another gearbox/ transmission to get more reduction in the drive line?, the old girl would have been pulling some weight loaded.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> That is a magic "A", I wonder if they added another gearbox/ transmission to get more reduction in the drive line?, the old girl would have been pulling some weight loaded.


 I'd like to get on a creeper and see how they set up those tandem rear axles


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> I'd like to get on a creeper and see how they set up those tandem rear axles


I agree, could only be one of three setups, tandem drive, pusher lazy axle or a lazy trailing axle.

I lightened the photo a bit, seems to have the standard cross spring setup on the rear axle and I cant see any A frames, just a shame that there is not some software that could lay the old girl on her side, then we could see what mods where done.









Even the mixer drive setup has some interest.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Model A Ford Garage ~ Model AA Warford Sextette Driving Axles







www.fordgarage.com





Here you are Bob, finally brought this up and no need for a creeper, those oldies were fairly advanced for the time period.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> Model A Ford Garage ~ Model AA Warford Sextette Driving Axles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that Fred.... Very Interesting reading. The rear spring setup reminds me of the legendary Mack "camel back suspension". Continued research with what you provided led me to read where you could also order that Warford tandem-axle set up for a Model A truck with Ruckstell "worm-drive" differentials, rather than traditional ring & pinion. It wouldn't go very fast, but it would go anywhere


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I am familiar with the worm drive, never worked on one though, that is a nice breakdown you have attached.

What I am really interested in is that drive setup for the mixer, the single cylinder seems to be driving a compressor or 2 cylinder water pump, there is a grease cup or what looks like a grease cup on the closest cylinder?? and that brass trumpet on the opposite cylinder?? is strange, could it be for priming the pump??.

The photo is in the modern era going by the clothing and the drink cup sitting on the bed behind the cab, so I will keep digging.

I think those mudguards rule out the Warford Sextette system on the "A" in your photo, there is no cutouts for the suspension system to fit there.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Just increased the "A" photo size again and I see another engine on the LH side of the bed, this would be the drive for the bowl, I think it will be a hard task if not impossible to find any info on this Model "A" tandem, even though the photo is recent, possibly in the last 20 years or even less.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks to have a channel iron frame with back to back front fenders mounted on the rear wheels.... Home made, I'd think.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I always thought Studebaker made a good looking pickup truck. Grew up in Indiana, so a lot of the old farmers around me had them since they were built in South Bend. Old man down the road had a M5. Not as nice as this one, but I thought it was cool. I copied the bed racks in this picture to make the ones for the kids 48' Willys


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Whenever I see something like this, I always pull over.....


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Hard to beat those old Power Wagons for good looks....


----------



## belchermw (Apr 4, 2017)

Bob Driver said:


> Hard to beat those old Power Wagons for good looks....
> View attachment 76781


have a 77 PW, it went everywhere in the blizzard of 93 in Tn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I may be wrong but the link to the Model AA sure seems to have heavier duty hubs and the mating of fenders and spacing seems off. If I were a gambler, I’d bet this was a shop modified truck at the old concrete business. Wheels also seem light for what I’d except on the factory AA….again, I may be off base but makes me wanna look under the skirt even more.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep.... This is what can happen if you don't have any adult supervision when you're retired and have way to much time on your hands


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

FredM said:


> I think those mudguards rule out the Warford Sextette system on the "A" in your photo, there is no cutouts for the suspension system to fit there.





TX MX5200 said:


> I may be wrong but the link to the Model AA sure seems to have heavier duty hubs and the mating of fenders and spacing seems off. If I were a gambler, I’d bet this was a shop modified truck at the old concrete business. Wheels also seem light for what I’d except on the factory AA….again, I may be off base but makes me wanna look under the skirt even more.


Already quoted that in post #9, and as you state, a workshop mod, I cannot find that A and not for want of trying, I did find a few Ford A A's with tandem rear with wire spoke wheels though, and looks to be a Warford rear, not the best photo.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

FredM said:


> Already quoted that in post #9, and as you state, a workshop mod, I cannot find that A and not for want of trying, I did find a few Ford A A's with tandem rear with wire spoke wheels though, and looks to be a Warford rear, not the best photo.
> 
> View attachment 76808


I missed that…also seems the spokes are lighter duty in the mod truck as compared to the truck in your post.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

TX MX5200 said:


> I missed that…also seems the spokes are lighter duty in the mod truck as compared to the truck in your post.


A lot of searching for little result, there has to be information on the model A concrete truck out there somewhere, there is supposed to be a tandem ford in a Museum in I think Gilmore, don't quote me on that until I make sure.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I go buy this place every Monday on the way out and back from Des Moines but I never have time to stop..........One of these days, I am going to make time to stop.....The hell with my customers they can just wait. Click on the "look around Doug's lot" section.........He has a lot of trucks.....



https://dougs4-wheelers.com/


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

unsquidly said:


> I go buy this place every Monday on the way out and back from Des Moines but I never have time to stop..........One of these days, I am going to make time to stop.....The hell with my customers they can just wait. Click on the "look around Doug's lot" section.........He has a lot of trucks.....
> 
> 
> 
> https://dougs4-wheelers.com/


Thanks a lot Bud.... They would have to run me off of that place with a stick. Now this is stuck in my head and I'm looking at how far it is/how much fuel it would take from Endville MS to Pella IA towing a car trailer


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Sorry Bob.......LOL.......Honestly the pictures really don't do it justice......It is way too cool what all he has there.......I have got to find time to stop sometime........


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Tell you what......I will help you figure..........It takes me about 7 hours to get there from Spencer, IN since you know where that is.......LOL


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Like I said earlier, I like the lines of an old Studebaker....


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

This ones for the folks in the Great White North, because you rarely see a Mercury Truck down this way........ 1947 Mercury Panel Truck


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Crazy 'bout a Mercury!!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep!! Mercury Sedan and black in colour, cousin had one, not for long, rolled it and it was stuffed.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I'm a truck lover too. Bought a 1975 Ford 1/2T 4wd new. Got totaled in a wreck. Bought a 1977 Ford 1/2T 4wd new as a replacement. Currently drive two Fords, '00 SD PS 4wd and a '02 SD PS 4wd. The '00 is a rust bucket. The '02 is a Texas truck and has never been driven on salty roads. I figure it'll see me thru my driving years. 

Oh,,,, and I bought a 1969 Ford Mustang new when I was 17. Paid cash for it. My cash. That I earned with livestock and hard labor.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Crazy 'bout a Mercury!!


You start talking to most guys here in the USA about a Monarch, or Meteor that supposedly know something about cars/trucks and all you get is a blank stare and maybe a nervous blink......


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

When I see a guy roll up to the gas pumps in something like this, I just know we've got a lot in common.....


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I learned a long time ago to never put down a car/truck that's just painted in primer. It often means they spent so much on whats under the hood, they said to hell with the paint job. Dead give away is what they are running for rear tires/rims and an engine that has a "Bootleggers Rumble" at idle through dual exhaust. This one happens to have a 460 V-8


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

This is the new way to build "hot rods".....Here is a youtube of one that a buddy of mine's son did for his wife........Air bags and the whole 9 yards and yes, it has a 5.9 Cummins in it......LOL He also has a 4 door Jeep Wrangler that he put a 5.9 Cummins in.....






Cory Wheat - Yahoo Video Search Results


The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




video.search.yahoo.com


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Crazy 'bout a Mercury!!


 Then this ones got you written all over it....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It does have me written all over it.... Great patina, looks like it's been a while since it did any work and has signs of wear and tear, and is a little rusty these days!
I like the Merc better than the Ford. This model year Ford, to me, looks like the front grill area was an after thought, These Mercs did a better job IMO. 
I talk to a guy up the road a few years back that had a '51 Merc. Was looking for $8000.00.... I had been sitting in his garage for years. Didn't know if it ran, and it had a fibreglass front end.... Not interested at that price.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

unsquidly said:


> This is the new way to build "hot rods".....Here is a youtube of one that a buddy of mine's son did for his wife........Air bags and the whole 9 yards and yes, it has a 5.9 Cummins in it......LOL He also has a 4 door Jeep Wrangler that he put a 5.9 Cummins in.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, you are correct..... Damn Richard Rawlings and his stupid Fast & Loud. That knucklehead started a whole generation of guys doing this "patina" fad. I'm fighting the battle with the kid on the '48 Willys over this same crap. If you're going to invest the time/effort/$$$ to restore a vintage truck, why on earth would you want it to look like you just drug it out of a cornfield when you're done? It's a fad and 10 years from now these guys are going to regret they fell for it.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Bob Driver said:


> Then this ones got you written all over it....
> View attachment 77313


Yep.... Thought you'd like it. I was impressed he has the hubcaps on it. My kid gave me those exact caster plates for Christmas. I guess he was tired of hearing me bitch about trying to maneuver the 48' Willys around the shop with no power steering


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Unfortunately, you are correct..... Damn Richard Rawlings and his stupid Fast & Loud. That knucklehead started a whole generation of guys doing this "patina" fad. I'm fighting the battle with the kid on the '48 Willys over this same crap. If you're going to invest the time/effort/$$$ to restore a vintage truck, why on earth would you want it to look like you just drug it out of a cornfield when you're done? It's a fad and 10 years from now these guys are going to regret they fell for it.



The dude in the video is in the processes of opening up a shop just for that type of restore......Hell, there are shows for this now....All across the US......


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

unsquidly said:


> The dude in the video is in the processes of opening up a shop just for that type of restore......Hell, there are shows for this now....All across the US......


Let me get this straight...... I used go look at "restored" cars/trucks with a magnetic and a digital paint depth gauge in my pocket to check for Bondo/body work/fiberglass panels.

Now, I got to worry about "fake" rust rather than the real stuff? Man, I could have been saving the genuine article in 55 gallon drums just by sweeping the shop floor. I've worked on and drove stuff on a daily basis that would be worth a fortune, if that's the new pricing standards


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> It does have me written all over it.... Great patina, looks like it's been a while since it did any work and has signs of wear and tear, and is a little rusty these days!
> I like the Merc better than the Ford. This model year Ford, to me, looks like the front grill area was an after thought, These Mercs did a better job IMO.
> I talk to a guy up the road a few years back that had a '51 Merc. Was looking for $8000.00.... I had been sitting in his garage for years. Didn't know if it ran, and it had a fibreglass front end.... Not interested at that price.


I believe the Mercury was a '47..... You're absolutely right about the '47 Ford front grille being just a tad bit uglier. If you want to go with ugly as the standard for front grilles, it's hard to beat the '47 Studebaker, but Dodge gave them a run for their money 

'47 Mercury









'47 Ford









'47 Studebaker









'47 Dodge


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Studebaker did try a little innovation, in that they made 2 fenders for that truck, not 4. The front and rear fenders were interchangeable. Saved a few bucks, but not enough, I suppose!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Studebaker did try a little innovation, in that they made 2 fenders for that truck, not 4. The front and rear fenders were interchangeable. Saved a few bucks, but not enough, I suppose!


That's what I like about these kinds of threads....... I did not know that and you learn something new.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It didn't make the M Series truck any prettier!!LOL


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> It didn't make the M Series truck any prettier!!LOL


I have a Buddy of mine that's big into vintage pickup trucks. He's always said Studebaker decided to go with the Down's Syndrome look for their pickups after the War.... Terribly PC incorrect today, but ya' gotta admit it's a pretty damn accurate description😁

'37 Studebaker









'47 Studebaker


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

This is the kind of stuff guys like me dream of finding when they walk into an old barn.... This one has 35,000 miles on it


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Actually, I learned to drive a standard transmission in one of these... Although it was a 1958 Ford F-100.


----------



## jhn9840 (Feb 26, 2006)

Bob Driver said:


> This is the kind of stuff guys like me dream of finding when they walk into an old barn....
> View attachment 77401
> 
> 
> View attachment 77402


I know what exactly what you mean. Only problem with me is anytime I walk into an old barn the only I find is old cow poo. 😂🤪😜

jhn9840
John


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

jhn9840 said:


> I know what exactly what you mean. Only problem with me is anytime I walk into an old barn the only I find is old cow poo. 😂🤪😜
> 
> jhn9840
> John


That JD 95 in the background is an oldie/goodie also...... 1957- 1969


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

That's the thing about old work trucks... They came in all shapes, sizes, and were designed for different jobs. Sometimes the later can add a lot of value to a vintage truck, especially if they were custom designed and built. The one below appears to be right hand drive.

Here's a unique 1920's ice cream truck. Even more unique, note the name on the side of the truck. Yep.... Volstead Act, proof of government regulation at it's finest, screwing with businesses from damn near 100 years ago


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

My wife is advocating to bring that act back!!! LOL


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> My wife is advocating to bring that act back!!! LOL


Just tell her you guys never had it.... You folks wisely opted to be the roaring 20's version of the current Mexican Drug Cartels. I'd like to express my personal thanks for you folks coming up with Great Western Pilsner and Crown Royal


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh, we had it! It started in the late 1800's and bloomed during the first world war. Quebec was the first province to abolish the law in 1919 and it was party time. Followed by most of the provinces over the next decade, PEI held out until 1948. I know a few lads from PEI, and I'd say that some of them are still trying to catch up for lost time! LOL. 
Just kidding! 
I know I was part of a movement for years, to ensure the tax revenue from sale would be lucrative enough, that the government would never re-enact this archaic law! 
That being said, there are areas of dryness throughout this country to this day. It is an option that some communities do embrace, if they wish. I've been to a few of them over the years.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Bob Driver said:


> Unfortunately, you are correct..... Damn Richard Rawlings and his stupid Fast & Loud. That knucklehead started a whole generation of guys doing this "patina" fad. I'm fighting the battle with the kid on the '48 Willys over this same crap. If you're going to invest the time/effort/$$$ to restore a vintage truck, why on earth would you want it to look like you just drug it out of a cornfield when you're done? It's a fad and 10 years from now these guys are going to regret they fell for it.


Depends on the goal I guess. Friend of mine has built several "Rat Rods". That should not be confused with "Restoring" a vintage truck. Joe drives a '49 Chevy long bed with original paint. Perfect natural Patina. Clear Coated. Completely modernized running gear. Driveable. Comfortable. AC. CC. PS. PB. IFS. Will roast the rear tires. Enjoyable to drive.

Not sure I understand the regret? No reason Joe couldn't pull the trim, prep the body and paint it whatever glorious color you could imagine. 

Rat Rods have been popular here for over 10 years already with no end in sight. At the local shows the high dollar paint group curls up their nose sometimes. But when trophies are handed out it's settled.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

ovrszd said:


> Depends on the goal I guess. Friend of mine has built several "Rat Rods". That should not be confused with "Restoring" a vintage truck. Joe drives a '49 Chevy long bed with original paint. Perfect natural Patina. Clear Coated. Completely modernized running gear. Driveable. Comfortable. AC. CC. PS. PB. IFS. Will roast the rear tires. Enjoyable to drive.
> 
> Not sure I understand the regret? No reason Joe couldn't pull the trim, prep the body and paint it whatever glorious color you could imagine.
> 
> Rat Rods have been popular here for over 10 years already with no end in sight. At the local shows the high dollar paint group curls up their nose sometimes. But when trophies are handed out it's settled.


Never understood the concept of "Rat Rods".... To me, that just means you can't do body work, or know how to use a paint gun. Richard Rawlings/Fast & Load started a whole generation on the "Patina Fetish". It makes no sense to an Old School guy like me, but I've got the Kid's 1948 Willys sitting in the shop right now that looks like it's a 70 year old every day driver and I have to admit.... It's pretty cool


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Bob Driver said:


> Never understood the concept of "Rat Rods".... To me, that just means you can't do body work, or know how to use a paint gun. Richard Rawlings/Fast & Load started a whole generation on the "Patina Fetish". It makes no sense to an Old School guy like me, but I've got the Kid's 1948 Willys sitting in the shop right now that looks like it's a 70 year old every day driver and I have to admit.... It's pretty cool
> View attachment 77762


For Joe, it's drivability. Once it's built with HP, comfort and convenience then he looks at paint. His favorite saying is I don't care what people think when they see me going down the road. I care how I feel. 

His current project is a Model A Sedan with a big block dual turbo setup.

Ten years ago he built a Model A Sedan in the Rat Rod mantra with a stock EFI V8. Drove it for 3 or 4 years. Sold it to a man in Germany.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Here's a pic of his '49. He has since tinted the windows. Joe has owned this for 20 years. Barn find from his elderly neighbor.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> My wife is advocating to bring that act back!!! LOL



Then this time, you guys can have it and we won't......I am fine with that......Hell, since I do distil a lot of my own home brew hooch, I would still be just fine........LOL


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

How bad was the terrain where this guy needed to go and what was he doing when he got there to be able to afford those tires??


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Came across this yesterday.... One of those "What the hell is this?" moments. Looks like my kinda guy made it, for some job. Some sort of water tight wagon with an in-line 6 mounted to the back? Not sure what else that is attached to the 6 cylinder ..... Pump? Auger?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Bob Driver said:


> Came across this yesterday.... One of those "What the hell is this?" moments. Looks like my kinda guy made it, for some job. Some sort of water tight wagon with an in-line 6 mounted to the back? Not sure what else that is attached to the 6 cylinder ..... Pump? Auger?
> 
> View attachment 78070


Maybe you discovered a very old Fire Truck!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Maybe you discovered a very old Fire Truck!!


.

The 6-cylinder doesn't appear to be all that old of an engine. Looks to have a valve cover on it, so it's not even a flathead..... I'm guessing it to be a Chevy because the exhaust manifold and generator are on the left. It has the oval shaped Delco emblem on the generator


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I love old pickup trucks. I had a great uncle that owned a couple of Diamond REOs that he used for his dairy business in the 1940's and '50s. I missed my chance at getting one of those when he passed away. I'm pretty sure I have mentioned my love affair with Hudson pickup trucks elsewhere. The '37 just hits all my buttons, but they all look good to my eye.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> I love old pickup trucks. I had a great uncle that owned a couple of Diamond REOs that he used for his dairy business in the 1940's and '50s. I missed my chance at getting one of those when he passed away. I'm pretty sure I have mentioned my love affair with Hudson pickup trucks elsewhere. The '37 just hits all my buttons, but they all look good to my eye.
> View attachment 78076
> View attachment 78077
> View attachment 78078


 Yep.... The front end on those first two reminds me of the front end of an early 40's 62 series Cadillac, but without the side louvers and flying lady hood ornament


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It would be so cool to come across something like this and restore it just to take it to local parades/festivals and actually sell ice cream out of it again. People would be lined up to take selfies around it to the point where it probably wouldn't take but a few years to recoup the resto cost on it as many parades/festivals we have down here in the Summer


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's why they called the Diamond T "The Cadillac of Trucks"









This is what mine should look like some day..... Still saving up for the chrome lug nuts! By the way, they are right hand thread on one side of the truck and left hand on the other! Took me a year and two cans of PB Blaster before I figured out I was always tightening the nuts on one side of the truck, trying to get the wheels off!! LOL


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> That's why they called the Diamond T "The Cadillac of Trucks"
> View attachment 78099
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.... '48 Willys is the same way. Left-hand on the left, right-hand on the right. When we were getting ready to do the brake work the Kid came down from DC. He went down to the shop before me and said "I'm gonna get the tires off".... When I got down there, he was working on the left side.... He had the lug wrench and a 5' cheater bar laying there. He was getting the oxy torch set out. He said "Those damn lug nuts are really froze on there". They WERE pretty damn tight after that 5' cheater bar, but once I told him the correct direction, they came right off. That old Budd wheel set up on that flat bed above definitely is the same way, Left-hand thread on the left side, but then you already found that out


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I love the Kids '48 Willys and he got really lucky finding his "dream truck". I've not found mine yet and when I do, I probably won't be able to afford what the seller wants for it. Here it is sitting just like I hope to find it.....


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Bob Driver said:


> It would be so cool to comes across something like this and restore it just to take it to local parades/festivals and actually sell ice cream out of it again. People would be lined up to take selfies around it to the point where it probably wouldn't take but a few years to recoup the resto cost on it as many parades/festivals we have down here in the Summer
> View attachment 78093


A friend of mine has a small ice cream company with a portable sales truck. He would pay serious money for this truck. He's that guy!!! Great pic.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is a lad up the road that has a pile of old tractors and vehicles in his yard, used to be a repair shop I believe. He has a one of these Power Wagons set up as a tow truck. He uses it around his yard.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> There is a lad up the road that has a pile of old tractors and vehicles in his yard, used to be a repair shop I believe. He has a one of these Power Wagons set up as a tow truck. He uses it around his yard.


That's exactly where my love for the old power wagons came from. I worked for a tow company in Summit County, CO April-October (Summer Job) We had one set up strictly for dragging stuff out of the back country. Had a twin-boom Holmes 440 on it, both front and rear Braden winches. That thing would go anywhere, winch anything, and drag anything out of the back country. It was the early 80's and if you got your 4wd stuck in a mud bog, creek, or rolled it off a logging road we were the only guys in the County authorized by the USFS to come and get you out. It was $300 to turn the key to come after you, that's about $1,000 today, and it was an additional $40 an hour if it took over 4 hours On a per operating mile basis, that Power Wagon made more money than any wrecker we had, especially during deer/elk season. It was 2-3 times a week, going out after some knucklehead in a CJ5 stuck in the middle of no where at 12-13,000ASL. High risk/difficult venture most of the time..... There's a hefty "dumb ass tax" on a situation like that. If you just left it, when the Forest Service found it, they just called us anyway, and now you had the tow bill plus a $10 a day impound fee. Didn't pay the full bill in 90 days, we owned it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just went by that yard again this morning. It's always parked in a different spot when I go by. I may have to check out behind my place.... I think a lad has one of these sticking out of an old shed. Was for sale at one time.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Came across this FB Group today, just as I'm getting beyond my vintage lawn tractor addiction. If the wife sees me looking at this, I might has well have been looking at midget porn

Vintage Truck Market


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Damn it...... Today I'm seriously fighting the urge to buy junk to restore, so I can haul even more junk to restore. I'm in dire need of some serious mental counseling. I guess I've got to check and see if my Part B covers this condition before it gets completely out of hand. They got anything like Antabuse for this? 

Buying Junk to restore, so I can buy more Junk to Restore


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd go for that $10,000.00 cabover on your Vintage Truck Market post. That'll cure you of any desire to keep buying!!LOL


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I watch the TV shows on hoarders and I'm realizing that is me, except that I'm hoarding larger stuff.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I bought this one when I was living in Utah in 1981.
Stored it at a guy's place there for a year and a half.
Managed to get the engine back home to MN and rebuilt it. A 99 hp Hercules JXB 6 cyl.
In 83 I went back out to UT with the fresh engine and all my tools and welding equipment and reinstalled the engine.
Got the truck street legal then headed up the AlCan highway for Anchorage.
I put the camper on it there and lived in it for 2 1/2 years then drove it home to MN.
I owned the truck for 21 years and "restored" it twice in that time.
Second time I pulled the cab and flatbed off and set them on a 1970 IH Loadstar 1600.
It finally got to be too expensive to own with commercial plates and insurance and inside storage so I sold it in 2002.
It was a fun adventure - both the truck and the trip.
1948 model 404 Diamond T.
I still have a pair of side hood emblems for one on the wall of my office. I should use a bit of polish on it one of these days.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

My neighbor is a private sort, which is fine. About 15 years ago we were headed to baseball fields and saw his dad down in the pasture and Me and my boy drove thru his fences to get to him….just saw a hand waving above the grass. Anyway, I had to go into their garage to turn off electric fence to make repairs after we got him in house and was shocked to see a mostly wood stake bed truck that had wooden floor and mostly wood interior.

No idea what it was but would like to check it out and take pics….that garage/barn hasn’t been open ended up since that I’ve seen. No idea if the age of that truck….his daddy would let me come check it out, but he’s no longer with us. I do know that house…and mine….have been here since the 1915 era and it has to be one of the first work trucks.

I may go make an attempt if i can catch him off his tractor.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

This one has really caught my eye and kept me up last night. 1943 WC-52 Dodge. Basically a WWII Power Wagon with a full metal cab and suicide doors. Hit the link and check out the price on this thing.... It's a steal. I know there is going to to be somebody say "Look at the cost/work to restore it and where do you get the parts". It's a DODGE POWER WAGON...... Dana Axles, Borg Warner Transmission, and a 218 flat head. 1) Parts are available brand new. 2) These are big boy toys, they're not cheap. 3) It takes the time & skills, most people don't have either one. 1/2-ass restored (aka "Rat Rod") 1940's Power Wagons start at $40K and can run up to $100K










1943 WC 52


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> This one has really caught my eye and kept me up last night. 1943 WC-52 Dodge. Basically a WWII Power Wagon with a full metal cab and suicide doors. Hit the link and check out the price on this thing.... It's a steal. I know there is going to to be somebody say "Look at the cost/work to restore it and where do you get the parts". It's a DODGE POWER WAGON...... Dana Axles, Borg Warner Transmission, and a 230 flat head. 1) Parts are available brand new. 2) These are big boy toys,they're not cheap. 3) It takes the time & skills, most people don't have either one. 1/2-ass restored ("Rat Rod") 1940's Power Wagons start at $40K and can run up to $100K
> 
> View attachment 78371
> 
> ...


Nice…I like the Ford parked behind it too


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

TX MX5200 said:


> Nice…I like the Ford parked behind it too


Seen plenty of WC-52's.... Never seen one like this. The more I Iook at it, it appears somebody with some serious skills fabricated a metal donor cab on there backwards and modified the door post to make it run with the suicide doors. All the other WWII WC-52's I've seen came with either a canvas, or open top.

Take a look at the shot of the bed from the rear below..... Notice the back plexi-glass window doesn't exactly fit and you can see where it appears they cut the donor cab off at the firewall, to make it all fit up, because of the inward slope of the bed header sheet metal....


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> This one has really caught my eye and kept me up last night. 1943 WC-52 Dodge. Basically a WWII Power Wagon with a full metal cab and suicide doors. Hit the link and check out the price on this thing.... It's a steal. I know there is going to to be somebody say "Look at the cost/work to restore it and where do you get the parts". It's a DODGE POWER WAGON...... Dana Axles, Borg Warner Transmission, and a 230 flat head. 1) Parts are available brand new. 2) These are big boy toys,they're not cheap. 3) It takes the time & skills, most people don't have either one. 1/2-ass restored ("Rat Rod") 1940's Power Wagons start at $40K and can run up to $100K
> 
> View attachment 78371
> 
> ...


That would keep you hopping, have you shown the Minister yet??.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Bob Driver said:


> This one has really caught my eye and kept me up last night. 1943 WC-52 Dodge. Basically a WWII Power Wagon with a full metal cab and suicide doors. Hit the link and check out the price on this thing.... It's a steal. I know there is going to to be somebody say "Look at the cost/work to restore it and where do you get the parts". It's a DODGE POWER WAGON...... Dana Axles, Borg Warner Transmission, and a 230 flat head. 1) Parts are available brand new. 2) These are big boy toys,they're not cheap. 3) It takes the time & skills, most people don't have either one. 1/2-ass restored ("Rat Rod") 1940's Power Wagons start at $40K and can run up to $100K
> 
> View attachment 78371
> 
> ...



It kept you awake for sleepless nights? And now I'm gonna lay awake tonight too.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> It kept you awake for sleepless nights? And now I'm gonna lay awake tonight too.


OK Joe... If you're staying awake at night, thinking about really cool old trucks, it may be a symptom of the PW Virus. There ain't no shots, and rumors are it may have come out of an old barn in Ontario Canada. Scientist believe it was caused by a heavy layer of bat poop and field mice living in the glove box. The plus side is depending on how much you pay for the damn thing, the wife may "quarantine" you to the garage, which can get you out of a lot of "Honey Do's". Here's probably the worst case of the '47 WDX variant I've seen in a long time. Be careful, you can catch the virus just by staring at it for to long, and don't even think about hitting the link or you're a goner.....










Caution - Known PW Virus '47 WDX Variant


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Pogobill - Just in case you missed it...... The origins of the PW Virus cited in my earlier post this morning is a direct poke at your Diamond T 😃


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Bob Driver said:


> OK Joe... If you're staying awake at night, thinking about really cool old trucks, it may be a symptom of the PW Virus. There ain't no shots, and rumors are it may have come out of an old barn in Ontario Canada. Scientist believe it was caused by a heavy layer of bat poop and field mice living in the glove box. The plus side is depending on how much you pay for the damn thing, the wife may "quarantine" you to the garage, which can get you out of a lot of "Honey Do's". Here's probably the worst case of the '47 WDX variant I've seen in a long time. Be careful, you can catch the virus just by staring at it for to long, and don't even think about hitting the link or you're a goner.....
> 
> View attachment 78528
> 
> ...


Bob, that is one swEEEEEEEEEEEEEt looking truck. I'd make him take the WDX off the tail gate, but the rest is pure testosterone!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> Bob, that is one swEEEEEEEEEEEEEt looking truck. I'd make him take the WDX off the tail gate, but the rest is pure testosterone!!!!!!!


10-4 on the testosterone ..... I noticed even at my age, I peed a little stronger for a couple of days after I first saw those pictures


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> 10-4 on the testosterone ..... I noticed even at my age, I peed a little stronger for a couple of days after I first saw those pictures


I thought I was going to get excited, but much prefer the genuine WW2 models, keep an eye on the pelvic muscles, that could be your problem!!.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

*"I'm pretty sure I have mentioned my love affair with Hudson pickup trucks elsewhere"*

OK Joe...... This one is for you. Got to admit you're on to something about those 1930's Hudsons


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

YES!!!! That is my dream truck! The art deco grill, the long smooth hood, and enough chrome to make anyone happy. The photo you found is gorgeous! I'm gonna print it out and put it under my pillow tonight 😁


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's another Power Wagon..... Those are just awesome trucks


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Here's another Power Wagon..... Those are just awesome trucks
> 
> View attachment 79631


Yes they are.............I have always liked the old International Harvester 3/4 ton and one ton trucks too.......Check out these projects.......I would love to have the extra time and money to get a mid to late 60's IH one ton 4 door cab pick up and restore it along with a horse trailer from about the same year and take it to shows and parades with the horses once in awhile.......






RARE 1963 International Harvester Travelette, 4x4, Short bed, Crew Cab


1963 International Harvester Travelette Crew Cab4 wheel drive, 3/4 ton, Short bedExtremely rare vehicle. Discovered in Oregon at a farm where it had been sitting, covered since the late 70'sEquipped w



smclassiccars.com


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

unsquidly said:


> Yes they are.............I have always liked the old International Harvester 3/4 ton and one ton trucks too.......Check out these projects.......I would love to have the extra time and money to get a mid to late 60's IH one ton 4 door cab pick up and restore it along with a horse trailer from about the same year and take it to shows and parades with the horses once in awhile.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IH was the real deal back then. You could buy your tractor, combine, grain truck, and pickup all from the same Dealer and there were a lot of the farmers around me that did. Of course, they had their huge plant on West Washington Street in Indianapolis at one time and built the 7.3L Power Stroke at the Brookville Road plant for years, until they shut it down in 2009.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Joe here's another Hudson for you. This ones a '47 and they toned down the art deco styling a lot, but you have to love a truck where the hood is almost as long as the bed. Pretty sure Hudson didn't have power steering back then. I'm thinking it didn't really come out until around 1951..... I could see a lot of front fenders being "crinkled" backing this thing up with that 8' hood on it and the driver sitting in the center of the truck


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I just love the styling of the Hudson trucks. After WWII, they were all 3/4 ton trucks and 1947 was the last year for 'em. They came with an inline 6 cylinder engine. I figure that a Ford inline 300 cu. in. 6 cyl, would be a nice upgrade in power and torque and have much better parts availability. The Ford engine would also allow the easy addition of an air conditioner compressor, improved alternator, and a 12V neg. ground. Yeah, I've invested more than a little time day dreaming about this........


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It's always the same sad, sad, song😟

When you finally find one close by that looks like this.....









But you know you can make it look like this.....









But you also know it's going to take 1/2 a bed load of these.....









And you only got 1/2 a coffee can of these......


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Mr. Bill --- Thought you would appreciate this one.... When is yours going to look like this?😃










I'm thinkin' probably the same sad song, only sung with a slightly different accent, "aboot" the same problem??









Even when that's not a problem, you usually still have to factor in the cost of dealing with this.....


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You gotta admit.... There's just something about them that will never get old and I guess that's what makes them a classic....









Attached below is a really nice piece of info if you're ever trying to determine the year on a Willys pickup (This one is a '61 or later-- chrome door trim). There's a Willys Pickup, and then there were the Willys Overland pickups with the famous WO stamped into the tailgate (older than '53).....

Willys Pickup ID


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a project Willy's for someone with lots of time, good skills and a small bucket of money:





1952 Willys Overland Jeep Pickup | Collector Cars Classic & Vintage Cars Classic & Vintage Cars - 1950's | Online Auctions | Proxibid


1952 Willy's Overland Jeep Pickup, SN 452EC116721, Miller Super Hurricane 6-Cylinder Flatbed Gas Engine, Manual Transmission, 32,279 Miles, 4x4 (NOTE: NO Title, Sells on a Bill of Sale; Title History Provided; NOT in Running Condition).




www.proxibid.com


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Bob Driver said:


> Mr. Bill --- Thought you would appreciate this one.... When is yours going to look like this?😃
> 
> View attachment 80127
> 
> ...


I'm a long way from that type of restoration! Both financially and the skill set is getting rustier than the truck!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> I'm a long way from that type of restoration! Both financially and the skill set is getting rustier than the truck!


The problem with that kind of restoration is that it becomes a "garage queen" and you spend more time polishing it than actually driving it. Any little scratch becomes a major panic attack. 

I love having something I can jump in any time and drive town on errands. I can drive my regular ride to town and nobody even notices me. If I take the '48 Willys all kinds of people wave and give me a thumbs up. Seems as though everybody in Ponotoc MS now knows about "Endville Chicken Watching Service". It's been a really great way to meet people and have some fun. The best part is the Mayor, Police Chief, and all the County Commissioners recognize me. I only moved to Small Town MS 5 years ago, but it seems like I'm as well known around here as Otis Campbell (or more like Earnest T. Bass) was in Mayberry


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

Great pic's.
I have only seen this once, a pickup truck with 2 transmissions. The power
was a dodge slant 6 is sure had some power but I would never want to
run the thing wide open with both trannys in 3 gear.

willy


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

willy81 said:


> Great pic's.
> I have only seen this once, a pickup truck with 2 transmissions. The power
> was a dodge slant 6 is sure had some power but I would never want to
> run the thing wide open with both trannys in 3 gear.
> ...


The second tranny would only give more reduction, not speed, you would have to place the trannies back to back (output to output) and connect propellor shaft to the input shaft (becomes output shaft) of the rear gear box and then you would have heaven forbid, insane reverse speed using the two lower gears of the rear transmission.

Back in the late 40's a school mates dad had a truck with two gear boxes fitted, the bloke used the truck to relocate houses and the extra box gave him a lot of reduction to get the outfit moving when loaded.

I should have added that the bloke had a trailer attached to the truck to carry the house.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

One of the things I like about this thread is that I get to share what I find in the way of some gorgeous vintage truck restorations. I also see a lot of custom builds, this one is both.... 

This not only shows an enormous amount of talent, but is one of those that makes you say "Damn they should have built those, I would have bought one". I assume since this was built from a 4-door Super 88, it also has the famous J2 Rocket Engine... This thing is awesome
*1957 Oldsmobile Supper 88 Pickup*









57 OLDS SUPER 88 PICKUP


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I agree, that is a great looking ute.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> I agree, that is a great looking ute.


The only thing I would have done differently is I would have just had to have gone with the coolest OEM tail light assembly ever made that came on the Supper 88's the next model year....
*'58 Super 88 tail lights/chrome fin*


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

As I've confessed on this Forum many times, I am an absolute sucker for collecting weird stuff on wheels. Nobody knows this better than my Son and he's like the guy at the bar asking a drunk "Do you want another one?" So he sends me stuff he finds online all the time... Damn that Kid on this one.

Man this would be cool to have for parade/festival season here in MS. You'd need a Buddy that is a master machinist, because you ain't gonna be running down to NAPA for parts.....
Steam Buggy $4,500


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

What an interesting twin cylinder steam engine, and looks to have Stephenson's valve motion, also seems to have a high and low pressure water pump connected to each piston rod.

A reasonal price if you like history.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

OK.....Since we have switched to steam on the post......Anyone ever seen one of these?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

FredM said:


> What an interesting twin cylinder steam engine, and looks to have Stephenson's valve motion, also seems to have a high and low pressure water pump connected to each piston rod.
> 
> A reasonal price if you like history.


Okay Fred, I am extremely impressed with your detailed description of what we are looking at which far surpasses my knowledge. My "trained eye" sees a bunch of brass bits and lots of linkages. I'm gonna assume you are a mechanical engineer or equal?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> Okay Fred, I am extremely impressed with your detailed description of what we are looking at which far surpasses my knowledge. My "trained eye" sees a bunch of brass bits and lots of linkages. I'm gonna assume you are a mechanical engineer or equal?


I'm with you Joe... I was just impressed with all the shiny brass "Doo-Dahs" and don't have a clue of what they are actually called. Sometimes I just make up names for components, or use the name somebody else called it.

You remember that little plastic thing that used to sit on top of the steering column next to the transmission lever, or sometimes they stuck it on the floor? I've always called that a "Prindle"......

*P*ark - *R*everse - *N*eutral - *D*rive - *L*ow


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

bontai Joe said:


> Okay Fred, I am extremely impressed with your detailed description of what we are looking at which far surpasses my knowledge. My "trained eye" sees a bunch of brass bits and lots of linkages. I'm gonna assume you are a mechanical engineer or equal?
> 
> No Joe, nothing like that, I have been around as the saying goes, a jack of all trades and master of none is another, and that fits me like a glove.





Bob Driver said:


> I'm with you Joe... I was just impressed with all the shiny brass "Doo-Dahs" and don't have a clue of what they are actually called. Sometimes I just make up names for components, or use the name somebody else called it.
> 
> You remember that little plastic thing that used to sit on top of the steering column next to the transmission lever, or sometimes they stuck it on the floor? I've always called that a "Prindle"......
> 
> *P*ark - *R*everse - *N*eutral - *D*rive - *L*ow













This might explain my knowledge of steam, this would have been very early 60's, I have always been a steam loco nut and worked at a sugar mill for a few years, had my steam time hours up to test for the ticket, but I left before taking the test.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

unsquidly said:


> OK.....Since we have switched to steam on the post......Anyone ever seen one of these?


That'll put the joy back in mowing!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> View attachment 80498
> 
> 
> 
> This might explain my knowledge of steam, this would have been very early 60's, I have always been a steam loco nut and worked at a sugar mill for a few years, had my steam time hours up to test for the ticket, but I left before taking the test.


I worked for the Manitou Incline Railway when I was in college. Same company owned the Pikes Peak Cog Railroad. Some of the old timers that were around had actually been the last of the steam engineers on Pikes Peak.... Those guys were smart as hell and I got to spend hours talking to them. They eventually took one of the old steamers that had been on display for 25+ years and restored it to operating condition. Not sure if they still run it, but they did at one time. How many times have you seen a steamer cog locomotive? They were built by Baldwin and the boilers were offset by 16 degrees to keep them level on the steepest grades. They actually pushed the cars up the mountain and came down in reverse to not chance break-aways......


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> I worked for the Manitou Incline Railway when I was in college. Same company owned the Pikes Peak Cog Railroad. Some of the old timers that were around had actually been the last of the steam engineers on Pikes Peak.... Those guys were smart as hell and I got to spend hours talking to them. They eventually took one of the old steamers that had been on display for 25+ years and restored it to operating condition. Not sure if they still run it, but they did at one time. How many times have you seen a steamer cog locomotive? They were built by Baldwin and the boilers were offset by 16 degrees to keep them level on the steepest grades. They actually pushed the cars up the mountain and came down in reverse to not chance break-aways......
> 
> View attachment 80506



Only ever seen videos of cog locos from around the world Bob, and they have some interesting drive systems too.

Nice photo you've attached, first time I have seem that type of drive, not sure if this is called a counter lever or rockshaft drive.

New Zealand had an interesting hill climbing railway called "The Remutaka Railway", the loco was the usual drive setup but had a pair of horizontal drive wheels under the boiler that was clamped against a middle rail on the steeper sections, this was called the Fell system, that railway run for 70 plus years.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

unsquidly said:


> OK.....Since we have switched to steam on the post......Anyone ever seen one of these?


Nope!!, another interesting steam powered machine, simple enough too.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> Only ever seen videos of cog locos from around the world Bob, and they have some interesting drive systems too.
> 
> Nice photo you've attached, first time I have seem that type of drive, not sure if this is called a counter lever or rockshaft drive.
> 
> New Zealand had an interesting hill climbing railway called "The Remutaka Railway", the loco was the usual drive setup but had a pair of horizontal drive wheels under the boiler that was clamped against a middle rail on the steeper sections, this was called the Fell system, that railway run for 70 plus years.


They were Vauclain Compound engines, but they were different than the way Baldwin most..... The low pressure cylinder is on top and the valve cylinder was hidden behind the two power cylinders.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> They were Vauclain Compound engines, but they were different than the way Baldwin most..... The low pressure cylinder is on top and the valve cylinder was hidden behind the two power cylinders.
> 
> View attachment 80508


Now that you pointed it out, I can see the compound cylinder on top and the high pressure cylinder below, when I first looked at the first photo, I was thinking that the bottom cylinder was the steam valve chest, so now that gives me the urge to see if I can get a breakdown of the motion which may be Stephenson's and running off the rear drive axle.

Didn't get far searching for info on the A model Ford at the beginning of this post, so don't expect to get far with a search on loco #5 here, I'll give it a go though.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

After much searching, I found this, and Stephenson's valve motion is used as I thought.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK, back to old trucks.... Few people today realize Studebaker built the US6, 2 1/2 ton truck during WW2. They built something like 200,000 of them and most were shipped to the Red Army. The Russians called them a "Studery".......


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I like the ones that are daily drivers and not garage queens.....


----------



## BarelyUsed (6 mo ago)

Daily driver just not in the winter or salt. 
Owned it for 18 years just sold it 2 months
ago. Disabled and just can’t work on it anymore. Sad day :-(


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

What a beautiful Chevy! I can understand why it would be sad to see 'er go.


----------



## BarelyUsed (6 mo ago)

Thanks Joe, yeah my son thought he was going to get that truck. I just was not up for
giving it away!!! I am not dead yet. lol 😆


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> OK, back to old trucks.... Few people today realize Studebaker built the US6, 2 1/2 ton truck during WW2. They built something like 200,000 of them and most were shipped to the Red Army. The Russians called them a "Studery".......
> View attachment 80651
> 
> 
> View attachment 80652


Fond memories of the Studebakers from the mid 50's, rode in these a lot while doing my Nasho (National Service), even convinced my Sig Sergeant to let me have a short drive of about 5 miles on a bush road while setting up Sig lines for a coming 14 day camp.

These were a very versatile truck, if needed duals could be fitted to the front steers, and special hubs that bolted to the wheel bolts and protruded outside the wheel and tyre and with two steel cables rigged across a steep or deep gully the truck could be slowly driven across the gully on the cables using the external drums, and that is no bull!!, and I think there was a set of tracks that could be attached to the rear tandem drive.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It's been a bit since I posted.... Laptop crashed and l just got back online this week. This morning I came across this 1935 Ford Dually 4x4 powered by a 402ci Big Block and four-speed manual transmission. This thing is really nice and took some serious talent to build....


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Gorgeous truck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK..... Sometimes I just shoot myself in the butt. Came across this set up yesterday and sent the picture to the kid. Guess what he wants to do to his 48' Willys pickup this Winter?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

So this is the way it usually goes....

A guy on the phone says "I got a piece of cake job for you, it's just installing a set of crank bearings "....... 

You say "Sure bring it by, we're not busy this afternoon......

This is the job that shows up......


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Looks like there is a trend starting for rebuilding 1940-1950 Cabover (COE) trucks. I keep seeing this things and people are doing some interesting work with them. You can find them dirt cheap. There wasn't much demand for them, but that's starting to change pretty quick.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Old time member DrBailey shared his cab-over build with us here back in 2015.








Building a custom COE truck


TB , Im still in shock , can't believe this happened to me, so fast and so serious. Guess I thought I might live to 200 or more , LOL, it was a close call according to the heart surgeon, or Doctor. no surgery done, 3 stints installed, one was 99 % blocked. at the Mo Hospital they named me...




www.tractorforum.com




I love them old '42 era Fords... Same grill design as the N series tractors!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

pogobill said:


> Old time member DrBailey shared his cab-over build with us here back in 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that Dr Bailey hasn't been on the forum since 2018. He had some serious health problems. Did I miss any news as to how he is doing? I remember his posts as always being friendly and informative (and fun!).


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't know what happened to him. He's quite the fabricator. I liked his mini 8N that he built!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I doubt if Joe and his Buddies realizes they are never gonna sell the idea of EV's/Hybrids to a generation of guys that grew up seeing something like this going down the road......










Am I missing something, or is it just not the same ambience?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

One looks like something that was styled and designed to be attractive, and the other looks tapered at both ends just like what come out of my butt.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> One looks like something that was styled and designed to be attractive, and the other looks tapered at both ends just like what come out of my butt.


Joe that is such an eloquent way of expressing exactly what most guys our generation think of modern cars. Old farmer down the road had a "Roadmaster" convertible when I was a kid and I'd take one of those any day of the week over the same year Cadillac. They were just beautiful......


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It is difficult to tell the brands apart these days!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> It is difficult to tell the brands apart these days!


Well, that's nothing new..... There's a few people around that can still tell the difference between a 1926 Hupmobile pickup and a '26 Model A pickup, but it takes a trained eye. The obvious difference is the "split windshield". I always thought I'd rather have a "Hup".... In case anybody is wondering, the Beverly Hillbillies truck was a 1921 Oldsmobile Model 46

1926 Hupmobile









1926 Model A Ford Pickup











1921 Oldsmobile model 46


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Be still my heart..... Really nice looking truck, hauling Labatt's. What more could a guy want..... Supposedly1947 White COE Streamliner. A little confusing though with what they were trying to accomplish. Notice the ahead of it's time wheel well skirting, really small tractor to trailer air gap, but with a front end that has all the aerodynamics of a brick


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It's interesting to talk to younger people today. Sometimes they get a little carried away with thinking some of this modern technology is new, for example EV's. Here's one of the first EV's ever made....Detroit Electric made their Model D EV in the 1900's. It had a 100 mile range


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> It's interesting to talk to younger people today. Sometimes they get a little carried away with thinking some of this modern technology is new, for example EV's. Here's one of the first EV's ever made....Detroit Electric made their Model D EV in the 1900's. It had a 100 mile range
> 
> View attachment 83127


And todays batteries would increase its range, a neat unit in its day.

That would have to be what we call a single spinner 49 Ford behind, s solid motor vehicle.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

FredM said:


> And todays batteries would increase its range, a neat unit in its day.
> 
> That would have to be what we call a single spinner 49 Ford behind, s solid motor vehicle.


Hmmmm.... I think that old Shoebox Ford may be a '50. But a great catch Fred!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> And todays batteries would increase its range, a neat unit in its day.
> 
> That would have to be what we call a single spinner 49 Ford behind, s solid motor vehicle.


Detroit Electric made the Model D until 1910, then they switched to gasoline engines. Gas was around $.08 a gallon then, adjusted for inflation that would be around $3.45 a gallon in 2022. So apparently it was cheaper to run a gasoline engine than it was to charge their EV. Base price on the Model D was $2,500..... Today that's around $84,200. 

SOS..... $84K for a top of the line EV and gas was $3.50 a gallon. Let's Go Brandon, you're really changing the world


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

pogobill said:


> Hmmmm.... I think that old Shoebox Ford may be a '50. But a great catch Fred!


My old man and I had a single spinner ford Ute in the early fifties, so wasn't sure of the actual dating for the Ford in the photo Bill, and seeing that you have one, then you would know.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

FredM said:


> My old man and I had a single spinner ford Ute in the early fifties, so wasn't sure of the actual dating for the Ford in the photo Bill, and seeing that you have one, then you would know.


I think it's the signal /parking light on the front seems to be lower and has a bit more chrome.....


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

pogobill said:


> I think it's the signal /parking light on the front seems to be lower and has a bit more chrome.....












So what do you think of Australian Ford Coupe Utility?, "Ute for short", I don't believe these were built for the States and Canada, ours was all black and built like a tank.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I love 'em, Fred. I have a picture of one in my "Big Pine Ranch" Thread. This is a '50 model. These, unfortunately, were not available over here. Wish they were!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I remember these well, the next model that came out we called the twin spinner










Ford Australia brought out the V8 Mainline ute after this model with a number of grill and side variations and was slightly more squarish and larger, and was still a nice vehicle, and lasted until the beginning of the 60's, then the 6 cylinder Falcon series took over and it was many years before we got the V8 back again, but we got them in 1966 and have had them until Ford closed their plant in Oz, and all brands are imported now, no more Oz made cars, and what a let down from producing locally for so many years.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, that's the third, a '51. Yes after '51, the Fords had a big update here as well. Still had the flathead 8 and an option. I had a '53 ford F-100 with the overhead valve engine, but it a US made model. We got the Overhead Valve in '54.
My father bought a brand new 1951 Ford Custom just before my folks got married in late 1950. My mother wasn't too pleased about it. I was born in the mid fifties, so it seems she took a while to get over it! LOL


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

This was close to being our last Oz built Ford V8 powered ute, the style is nice and same for the Customline sedan of the time, even today both would still fit for style and looks, and the vehicles were neither to large or to small.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Reminds me of the time a Buddy and I spent 3 days stuffing a 289 into his 1971 Pinto.....


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You got to admit, Studebaker made a pretty good looking car for 1953....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

They were pretty cool! I have a thing for the 1950's.

1950 Studebaker









I wonder why?????
1950 Ford.









There is a connection with the two and that front spinner....


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This ol' 1952 Dodge just sold for $30,000 at auction near me:





Hibid







hibid.com


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> This ol' 1952 Dodge just sold for $30,000 at auction near me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cant' help it, I'm a Willys man.... Here's the original SUV and they want $17,500 for it in New Braunfels Texas


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Cannot beat that one Bob


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> Cannot beat that one Bob


It's for sure one of a kind...... Nobody in their right mind today would even consider taking a '29 Packard limo and turning it into a tow truck. Here's what it would have looked like if they had not chopped it into a wrecker...... I've always preferred a truck to a car, but then I've never had any hope of ever owning a car like this.










Grew up in Indianapolis about 3 miles from the farm where the Duesenberg brothers grew up. Even though they were both built in Indianapolis, you have to admit they built an even better looking high end limo than this Packard in 1929... Old retired guy down the road from me when I was a kid worked at the Duesenberg engine plant on West Washington Street in Indianapolis for several years. I believe it's the City bus garage now. He told me that the assembly plant was across the street and they moved the engines over to the assembly line on a chain conveyor that was covered and ran directly over the street.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

There was always something about the Deusenberg that caught my eye also, most likely the 4 exhaust pipes that came out of the bonnet area, gave the car a racy look.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I went to the Packard museum in Warren Ohio with my Dad about a dozen years ago. Lots of fabulous one of a kind stuff there. They have an annual gathering in the summer when folks bring their cars, trucks, buses, etc to show them off. I hope the pandemic didn't kill that show. My Dad worked at what was left of Packard the last 30 years of his working life. They made wiring harnesses for GM and others and eventually became Delphi Corp when GM went bankrupt and spun them off into a separate company. Dad retired just before all that happened, but it affected his pension.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

bontai Joe said:


> I went to the Packard museum in Warren Ohio with my Dad about a dozen years ago. Lots of fabulous one of a kind stuff there. They have an annual gathering in the summer when folks bring their cars, trucks, buses, etc to show them off. I hope the pandemic didn't kill that show. My Dad worked at what was left of Packard the last 30 years of his working life. They made wiring harnesses for GM and others and eventually became Delphi Corp when GM went bankrupt and spun them off into a separate company. Dad retired just before all that happened, but it affected his pension.


I've been to some great car museums all over the country, unfortunately they just closed a really good one here in Tupelo recently. My all time favorite is the Auburn Cord Duesenberg Museum at Auburn Indiana...... The name says all you need to know about what to expect. What is really cool about the place is the entire Art Deco building was actually the Auburn Factory. You'll be wondering around looking at priceless old cars and they'll be a picture hanging on the wall, or a support column. You look closely at the picture and you'll suddenly realize, it's the same view you're seeing just ahead of you in the next few steps, but it was taken in 1925 when they were building those beautiful Auburns in that very spot.

If you love old cars and ever get a chance to visit, it's pretty close to being in Heaven for the price of a $12.50 ticket. Check this link out, you could spend hours just looking at their website.....

Auburn-Cord-Duesenberg Museum, Auburn Indiana


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Pogobill - This one escaped across the border. It's for sale for $20K up next to Bontai Joe's neck of the woods...... BTW - I have those exact same dollies under the "48 Willys

1946 Mercury Pickup


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I do like the Mercury's.... kinda like Alan Jackson! Crazy 'bout a Mercury. A bit too rich for my blood! $26,400.00 CDN! LOL


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I hear you, but you realize he wasn't singing about a rust bucket pick up truck. He's worth around $160M, so he gets to dream way bigger than me and you. He is probably thinking something more along the lines of this and both of us would be too, if we had his kind of $$$$


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Bob Driver said:


> I hear you, but you realize he wasn't singing about a rust bucket pick up truck. He's worth around $160M, so he gets to dream way bigger than me and you. He is probably thinking something more along the lines of this and both of us would be too, if we had his kind of $$$$
> 
> View attachment 83616


Did you know Alan Jackson actually is a big time car collector??? Here's what a country boy from Newnan GA does with his $$$ once he's made it big and got out of Coweta County Georgia

Alan Jackson's Car Collection


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not a Mercury in the group!! Maybe the song is "The Mercury made me Crazy, so I got rid of it!"
A great collection, none the less.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Couldn't pickup what the Rolls was fitted to, some very nice cars in that collection.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Man this one is tempting!!!!!! '56 Studebaker Hawk with the V-8

"56 Studebaker Hawk


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Would look great restored, but who in their right mind would show a car with a starter motor sitting on the reasonable seat trim, bound to be stain or marks.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> Would look great restored, but who in their right mind would show a car with a starter motor sitting on the reasonable seat trim, bound to be stain or marks.


I hear you, but look at the price!!!! That V-8 is probably the 275HP, 352CI, Packard..... That thing will fly and they only made 4K of them in '56. They are fairly rare for a 66 year old car. Ford made 16K T-birds in '56 by comparison. The T-bird had a 312CI that only put out about 220HP. Those Hawks would blow the doors of a T-bird


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob, I am not up with your car prices, are you saying that car at that price is a snap, that also seems to be a good amount of HP for the era too.

I can remember a couple of Studebaker Larks running around here towards the early 60's, but cant remember the Hawk.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Could be the 259 cubic inch V-8, which was a 170 HP with a two barrel carb or 185 hp with the four-barrel carb. $2500 seems to be a good price if it hasn't rotted through the bottom.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK.... I'm off the rails here with vintage trucks. While I'm here, and since I've started to post pics of my favorite cars, might as well post pics of all three of my favorites at the same time. In my opinion, here's three of the prettiest cars ever made....... Man there is just something about the lines of the *810/812 CORD*. . Then there was the *BOAT TAIL AUBURN SPEEDSTER*. Last but not least, and probably my favorite, the *MURPHY BODY DUESENBERG*.

Cord, Auburn, Duesenberg, all three were made in Indiana and all three were not cars built for the average Joe. You had to have to have some serious $$$$ to buy any one of the three.

*CORD*










*BOAT TAIL AUBURN*









*MURPHY BODY DUESENBERG*


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Those are pretty cars Bob. No doubt the best looking and most advanced cars of their time.

I took a shine to these bad boys a few years ago. They made some pretty decent automobiles. 

*1932 Nash 1082R Ambassador Rumble Seat Coupe S*











*1933 Nash Ambassador Twin 8*


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Bill, Bill, Bill, you hit a nerve with that one...... Sure THOSE Nash's were nice cars, BUT they also made some damn ugly cars, especially when they got with Rambler. For example, the first car I was handed down from my Mom. It was really tough to get a date with the cute girls in school during the "muscle car era" when you were hiding one of these in the very back row in the high school parking lot. Still cringe every time I hear somebody mention Nash......


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

The Deusenberg is a picture, no doubt about that as are the Cord and Auburn, sorry about the mods to the Auburn though.

My first car was a small 2 door Ford with rumble seat (dicky seat to us) either 8 or 10HP British rating and I came across this 30's model straight 8 Nash with 16 spark plugs and large 16 HT wire distributor and the engine was near british racing green, this car is still embedded in my brain, I don't seem to be able to find a photo of this model, the Nash was a 2 door soft top with rumble seat and carried a spare wheel in right and left mudguards, it was a picture and still is, at the time the powers that were (my mother) wouldn't come to the party with the signing of the paperwork.

The Nash would have had the same front as Bill's bottom photo minus the spare wheel covers and up to the door hinges and from there it shaped into the rumble seat model.

Sorry Bob, I like the Nash of the older period but I agree from the 50's onward these become ugly.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Was it maybe a Studebaker?
1931 Studebaker President 8 cylinder roadster!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Was it maybe a Studebaker?
> 1931 Studebaker President 8 cylinder roadster!
> 
> View attachment 83696
> ...


You're right Bill, Studebaker made some nice looking cars..... But My Mom's car wasn't even close to the ugliest cars Nash Made...... For example.....


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

pogobill said:


> Was it maybe a Studebaker?
> 1931 Studebaker President 8 cylinder roadster!
> 
> View attachment 83696
> ...


A great looking vehicle and the Nash looked similar Bill, but the Nash had a straight 8 OHV engine, I wont ever forget that from when the shark,oops salesman lifted the bonnet and all I could see was the massive distributor and 16 spark plugs.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Bob Driver said:


> Did you know Alan Jackson actually is a big time car collector??? Here's what a country boy from Newnan GA does with his $$$ once he's made it big and got out of Coweta County Georgia
> 
> Alan Jackson's Car Collection


I was drooling, looking at his estate and collection. I realized he has more $$$$$ invested in the Belgian Block paved driveway than I'm worth.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

My all-time favorite "muscle car" was the Judge GTO, although one damn near killed me...... Rolled 5 times and endoed 3 doing 120MPH. Car burnt to hell with 500 miles on it. I wasn't driving, I was hitchhiking to play basketball, and a buddy of my pulled over with this knucklehead friend of his driving I had never even met. 5 minutes later we crawling out of a flaming Judge. The only thing that saved my 17 year old dumb ass was the right side door was ripped open when we were rolling, otherwise I couldn't have made it out of the back seat.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Now!!, that is nice, even the paint colour is great.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I was watching a car mod show the other day and I saw this, a perfectly good 1.5 tonner Ford converted to drive backwards, headlights on the rear end and tail lights on the front, engine in the tray area and under the bonnet is the boot.

And the driver was certainly scrunched up having to drive in that position.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Bob Driver said:


> My all-time favorite "muscle car" was the Judge GTO, although one damn near killed me...... Rolled 5 times and endoed 3 doing 120MPH. Car burnt to hell with 500 miles on it. I wasn't driving, I was hitchhiking to play basketball, and a buddy of my pulled over with this knucklehead friend of his driving I had never even met. 5 minutes later we crawling out of a flaming Judge. The only thing that saved my 17 year old dumb ass was the right side door was ripped open when we were rolling, otherwise I couldn't have made it out of the back seat.
> 
> View attachment 83804


I had a chum that had one of these when we were in college. A gold coloured one. He missed a 90 degree turn in the road in a swampy area just at the approach of an intersection with a main road. Needless to say, the speed got him through the swampy bit and up onto the main road. Covered in cattails, the fenders were push back far enough to jamb the doors shut. He got out through the drivers window... no fire though!
This car was the first one I ever saw with that ne fangled cassette player and those iddy biddy tapes! I had a Mustang with what seemed to be a suitcase to hold a dozen 8 Track Tapes.... which I thought was a great leap forward from my dads in-car 12 volt record player!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> I had a chum that had one of these when we were in college. A gold coloured one. He missed a 90 degree turn in the road in a swampy area just at the approach of an intersection with a main road. Needless to say, the speed got him through the swampy bit and up onto the main road. Covered in cattails, the fenders were push back far enough to jamb the doors shut. He got out through the drivers window... no fire though!
> This car was the first one I ever saw with that ne fangled cassette player and those iddy biddy tapes! I had a Mustang with what seemed to be a suitcase to hold a dozen 8 Track Tapes.... which I thought was a great leap forward from my dads in-car 12 volt record player!


Yep.... Had a buddy of mine that always drove around with a pencil wedged above his ear. His Mom was so proud of him because he took his schooling so seriously that "He always had pencil handy when he walks in the door".... It was to tighten up his worn out CCR tape that he listened to every time he ever turned the key on his car. He eventually became a legend as the most destructive forklift operator ever at the local beer distributor. They had a policy if the packaging was damaged it was supposed to go in the dumpster... It actually went in the trunk of that same car, and he headed home with the pencil behind his ear, listening to that same CCR tape, but with cases of free beer in the trunk every day


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Bob Driver said:


> Yep.... Had a buddy of mine that always drove around with a pencil wedged above his ear. His Mom was so proud of him because he took his schooling so seriously that "He always had pencil handy when he walks in the door".... It was to tighten up his worn out CCR tape that he listened to every time he ever turned the key on his car. He eventually became a legend as the most destructive forklift operator ever at the local beer distributor. They had a policy if the packaging was damaged it was supposed to go in the dumpster... It actually went in the trunk of that same car, and he headed home with the pencil behind his ear, listening to that same CCR tape, but with cases of free beer in the trunk every day


I think we all knew a guy like that back in the day. I say knew in the past tense, because those guys don't often make it past 30.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Well I thought I liked this mod because it was done with late model vehicles, the engine pipes are fake, the spares in the guards are different, the diff is rusty and not keen on the headlight shape to the rear, but in a way, it still catches my eye, sorta grows on you.












https://bringatrailer.com/listing/2011-zimmer-golden-spirit-ford-mustang/



The full address is attached if you want to see the history.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a pretty radical refit! Has a sort of Pearce Arrow style headlight configuration! Interesting, but not my cup of tea, I'm afraid.
Looks like the spares may be fake as well?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> That's a pretty radical refit! Has a sort of Pearce Arrow style head configuration! Interesting, but not my cup of tea, I'm afraid.
> Looks like the spares may be fake as well?


It's pretty nice and took some serious talent, but for the amount of $$$ they spent on that build, I would just buy a much cooler REAL Pearce Arrow with the V-12 for way cheaper.......

1936 Pearce Arrow Sedan


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Bill, Bill, Bill, you hit a nerve with that one...... Sure THOSE Nash's were nice cars, BUT they also made some damn ugly cars, especially when they got with Rambler. For example, the first car I was handed down from my Mom. It was really tough to get a date with the cute girls in school during the "muscle car era" when you were hiding one of these in the very back row in the high school parking lot. Still cringe every time I hear somebody mention Nash......
> 
> View attachment 83682


Please don't say that...I collect Ramblers!
My wife Pontiacs. She still has her first new car she ordered when I met her 50+ years ago, RA/Formula Firebird 4 spd Florentine Red 27K miles. '72 GTO, '68 RA/Formula 455 (468). I blew her doors with my '69 Hurst SC/Rambler...even worse with my '74 Gremlin 390. We still have our first car...'55 BelAir her, '66 American me.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

And believe it or not...the Met, sold as an inexpensive second car back in the day, is more of a chick magnet that lots of cars because it's "cute".









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

fuddy1952 said:


> And believe it or not...the Met, sold as an inexpensive second car back in the day, is more of a chick magnet that lots of cars because it's "cute".
> View attachment 83834
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


There's no accounting for what women will think is "cute". Here's a prime example..... It's a friggin' 27HP Renault Dolphin, but they'll say.... Aw, that's cute


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's "cute".... A Coffee Pot Volvo


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a "warehouse find" IH pickup truck at auction near Boyertown PA. Looks like a multiyear project to me.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> There's no accounting for what women will think is "cute". Here's a prime example..... It's a friggin' 27HP Renault Dolphin, but they'll say.... Aw, that's cute
> View attachment 83835


This Renault was called a Dauphine in OZ and I remember quite well, the car was very popular, a reasonable size and cheap to run fuel wise.










And this small baby Renault 4CV was very popular here, had a few of these running around too.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> This Renault was called a Dauphine in OZ and I remember quite well, the car was very popular, a reasonable size and cheap to run fuel wise.
> 
> View attachment 83838
> 
> ...


 My bad Fred.... It was a Dauphine here also, I just misspelled it. Of course they got good fuel mileage for the time..... 850cc/27hp and they only weighed 1,400lbs. Looks like the one in your photo has "suicide doors"? Did you ever see an Isetta running around down there? Now those are right at the top of the list for really ugly cars, but supposedly could get 50mpg......


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> My bad Fred.... It was a Dauphine here also, I just misspelled it. Of course they got good fuel mileage for the time..... 850cc/27hp and they only weighed 1,400lbs. Looks like the one in your photo has "suicide doors"? Did you ever see an Isetta running around down there? Now those are right at the top of the list for really ugly cars, but supposedly could get 50mpg......
> 
> View attachment 83840


Bob I cannot say for sure if we had an Isetta here, I feel we did though, we had a lot of odd motor vehicles, would you remember the messerschmitt 3 wheeler like the Isetta setup, the driver had handle bars and the passenger sat behind like if you were riding a motorcycle, much lower and with a full bubble canopy, we had a red one here for a long time.











There was another small car that run a twin cylinder 2 stroke engine, called a Goggomobile, OZ built and this had the same speed forward as reverse, I guess one gear would only be used with the others locked out, and to reverse, stop engine, moving timing lever and restart engine in reverse though, it was a damn good small vehicle and could handle dirt roads like they were tarmac


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

bontai Joe said:


> Here is a "warehouse find" IH pickup truck at auction near Boyertown PA. Looks like a multiyear project to me.
> 
> View attachment 83837


Joe Isn't it a shame to see a vehicle like that with those leaves above the air box, bound to be major rust inside the airbox, 4wd and would have been a solid old girl in its day, one wonders why it wasn't placed for sale much earlier when the condition was much better.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> Bob I cannot say for sure if we had an Isetta here, I feel we did though, we had a lot of odd motor vehicles, would you remember the messerschmitt 3 wheeler like the Isetta setup, the driver had handle bars and the passenger sat behind like if you were riding a motorcycle, much lower and with a full bubble canopy, we had a red one here for a long time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 83841
> ...


Isetta was an Italian design/concept, but I read they were also built under license by BMW... Makes sense, I seriously doubt anybody would have tried to import/market a 1950's car in the U.S. that had the name Messerschmitt associated with it. I remember some "colorful" language used around the shop by several of the old guys when the Mitsubishi brand was introduced to the American market for the first time in the early 80's. I asked one of them that had been a WWII Marine what he had against them and he said "Hell kid, everybody knows they won't hold up to .50cal"


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Oops, used wrong brand name for the period, I wont dwell on that period, but do remember a fair bit that went on at that time and I could elaborate of what was happening in Townsville, And no one will ever forget Pearl.

But anyway we are praising and not liking motor vehicles, do you have any more uglie's that I can comment on??.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> Oops, used wrong brand name for the period, I wont dwell on that period, but do remember a fair bit that went on at that time and I could elaborate of what was happening in Townsville, And no one will ever forget Pearl.
> 
> But anyway we are praising and not liking motor vehicles, do you have any more uglie's that I can comment on??.


 Sure that's easy....... Lets go with the one my idiot brother bought with the money he had saved up from the Army. He had a choice between 1971 Dodge Challenger, with the Hemi & 4-speed, was 4 years old at the time, and had 20,000 miles, or this "Chick Magnet" beauty brand new....... His was exactly the same color as the one below and he actually paid cash for it


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> Sure that's easy....... Lets go with the one my idiot brother bought with the money he had saved up from the Army. He had a choice between 1971 Dodge Challenger, with the Hemi & 4-speed, was 4 years old at the time, and had 20,000 miles, or this "Chick Magnet" beauty brand new....... His was exactly the same color as the one below and he actually paid cash for it
> 
> View attachment 83856


Pardon my ignorance Bob, but what is the brand?, haven't seen anything like that, but a nice iridescent green or candy apple red or Mazda's soul red would certainly improve it.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

AMC (Rambler) Gremlin....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe you're right..... your brother did buy a chick magnet! LOL


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Maybe you're right..... your brother did buy a chick magnet! LOL
> 
> View attachment 83861


Hey, I think I went to HS with her..... She ended up extremely wealthy as a housekeeper. Married 4 times and managed to keep the house in all the divorce settlements. Last I heard, she was dating a Family Court judge


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> AMC (Rambler) Gremlin....


A Gremlin was brought over as a concept and for evaluation by AMI motors, an Australian mob that assembled imported motor vehicles at the time, the photo of the Gremlin shows this to be converted to RHD, and the story says the car was returned to the States around 2012 for resto, seems like this car may be still in OZ, -- and in place of the Gremlin, we had Rambler Hornets which was the front of the Gremlin to the B pillar post and you would know the models, the Hornets were assembled in OZ by AMI as mentioned.

I have probably seen the models here but can't bring these into memory. 

Attached the story if interested.



https://www.hemmings.com/stories/2011/10/12/boomerang-the-only-gremlin-exported-to-australia-returns-to-the-united-states


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's link that's pretty interesting if you love old cars....

Really Nice Old Car Article


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> A Gremlin was brought over as a concept and for evaluation by AMI motors, an Australian mob that assembled imported motor vehicles at the time, the photo of the Gremlin shows this to be converted to RHD, and the story says the car was returned to the States around 2012 for resto, seems like this car may be still in OZ, -- and in place of the Gremlin, we had Rambler Hornets which was the front of the Gremlin to the B pillar post and you would know the models, the Hornets were assembled in OZ by AMI as mentioned.
> 
> I have probably seen the models here but can't bring these into memory.
> 
> ...


 That's pretty interesting reading Fred.... Thanks for sharing that


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> Here's link that's pretty interesting if you love old cars....
> 
> Really Nice Old Car Article


Some nice cars in this article Bob, and seems to be a never ending read, got down to the jeep section and have stopped for a rest, will get back into it tonight.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The seller on Craigslist said it runs fine and all it would need is to fabricate some motor mounts and the exhaust should fit up fine in a '62 Ford Galaxie ..... But I was leery because he had it listed in the Tupelo MS Craigslist, but had a New Jersey cell pone #


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Man.... I'd love to find one of these to restore and take to car shows/parades. $3 for a $.50 ice cream bar while the gawkers are taking a selfie sounds like a slick business model to me.


*1940 Chevy Ice Cream Truck*


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

It's kind of funny what some guys think their vintage truck is worth. There are those that are wanting to turn it into their 401K and there are those that appear to not realize that it's worth way more than what they are asking. I look at what it is and the current condition. There are so many Fords, Chevy, and Dodges around that no matter what year, they are not all that special to me. I grew up in Indiana, so the one that was really common to see when I was a kid was a Studebaker. I guess that's because they were made 100 miles away in South Bend. I've always like Studebaker trucks, and when you go to the local car shows around here, you'd more than likely have the only one in the show

Here's a really nice 1950 that has survived the last 72 years really well. It's one of those rare finds where within a week or two, and with very little additional $$$ outlay, you could turn this one into a daily driver. The price is more than reasonable at $6,500 for the condition. This is exactly what a guy would want to come across and it be only a couple of miles from your house. You'd end up with a unique daily driver heirloom truck to pass down for probably less than $7,500. 

1950 Studebaker


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Looks like an ad you would see around here on Craigslist....


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Bob Driver said:


> It's kind of funny what some guys think their vintage truck is worth. There are those that are wanting to turn it into their 401K and there are those that appear to not realize that it's worth way more than what they are asking. I look at what it is and the current condition. There are so many Fords, Chevy, and Dodges around that no matter what year, they are not all that special to me. I grew up in Indiana, so the one that was really common to see when I was a kid was a Studebaker. I guess that's because they were made 100 miles away in South Bend. I've always like Studebaker trucks, and when you go to the local car shows around here, you'll more than likely have the only one in the show
> 
> Here's a really nice 1950 that has survived the last 72 years really well. It's one of those rare finds where within a week or two, and with very little additional $$$ outlay, you could turn this one into a daily driver. The price is more than reasonable at $6,500 for the condition. This is exactly what a guy would want to come across and it be only a couple of miles from your house. You'd end up with a unique daily driver heirloom truck to pass down for probably less than $7,500.
> 
> ...


I can see what you mean, solid old girl and everything there, panel and paint and she's apples.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> I can see what you mean, solid old girl and everything there, panel and paint and she's apples.


The latest thing here for younger guys is a "Run it, Like you found it" daily driver. This one must have gotten separated from it's original hood, the front and side hood badges are missing. I'm normally not real keen about swapping V-8's into where a vintage in-line 6 came, but if I was going to have one, a Ford 302 would be my choice.

I'm sure you can get You Tube in OZ.... I have your ever come across "Vice Grip Garage"?? It's about this younger guy (to us) that goes around buying old cars/trucks on-line that have been sitting in a field for decades. He'll then try to get them running, on the spot they've been sitting, and then drive them several hundred miles back home. He's got dozens of videos on You Tube that are really entertaining (at least to me).

Here's one of my favorites where's he's trying to bring back to life a 1925 Studebaker that was a former hearse. He fails on this one, but most of the time it's just as interesting to watch what he has to go through to actually drive the car/truck 300-500 miles back home. Kid came down for Christmas to help finish the Bronco, but it was way to cold to work in the garage, so we binge watched Vice Grip Garage for 4 days. We always talk about old cars/trucks/motorcycles when we get to together and have since he was 10, it was a great Christmas.... If you've not seen Vice Grip, I think you'll really enjoy it

Vice Grip Garage 1925 Studebaker Hearse

Here's one with an International Scout with a Nissann Turbo Diesel where he gets it running and drives it 500 miles home

Vice Grip Scout Diesel


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

This is what came up when I Googled "Picture of two really ugly vehicles"......... One Citroen, hauling another, although I will admit that ramp deck is starting to grow on me


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you'd be the talk of the car show with that rig! Looks great for local shows.... a bit rough I wonder, on the highway?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> I think you'd be the talk of the car show with that rig! Looks great for local shows.... a bit rough I wonder, on the highway?


That ramp truck would sure get attention, but maybe not what you'd expect down here any way. I can just hear some A--hole say........ "Is that a OEM, or did you just strip the tin roof off a lean-to chicken coop and build it?"


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

My guess is this one has been sitting since the Summer of 1995, when the Grateful Dead broke up......


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Sometimes you just gotta go with the parts you have layin' around and make it work...... Notice they made him "social distance" at that show, so he wouldn't infect the other vehicles with rust


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You can get in a lot of arguments about what was the #1 selling vehicle of all time world wide. A lot of people think it was one of these two.....

















The correct answer is the Toyota Corolla at 37.5 million, followed by the Ford F-series pickup at 35 million. The U.S. production plant for the Corolla sits about a mile, as a crow flies, from where I'm typing this thread


----------

